# IEC Applications - Help!



## KatelynnoC (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello there, 

New user here, this is my first post and I'm sorry if this is a repost but I need help! 

I am interested in applying for International Experience Canada Working Holiday this year however on the Canada International Website the following notice has been up for months:

"International Experience Canada 2012 has reached its quota and will close for participants from the United Kingdom Monday May 28th at 10 p.m. GMT.

Information regarding the opening of the 2013 International Experience Canada Working Holiday for participants from the UK will be posted on this page in the coming weeks. We thank you for your interest in Canada.

We hope to welcome you to Canada soon!"

As it is now January 2013, I was hoping to apply soon so that I am able to go in June however there is no indication of when the applications for this year will be open. I will regularly check the website over the next month but I'm beginning to worry a little. 

If anyone has any information on when the 2013 applications will be available and if you could share your knowledge it would be much appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nobody knows when it will open for 2013. You'll just have to be patient.


----------



## KatelynnoC (Jan 15, 2013)

I thought as much tbh, thanks Auld Yin! 

Fae Wee Yin :3


----------

